# Remapping - is it worth it?



## Terrorgram

Just considering it, happy enough, so far with fuel consumption, but the 0-60mph in thirty minutes is a killer! :wink:


----------



## strod

I can't speak to mpg, but my Ducato 2.3 JTD based wagon is definitely more performant, improved acceleration and now holds speed up inclines much better following the installation of a "Tunit" diesel peformance/remapping chip (see their website of same name in the "co.uk" domain for more info).


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Been very pleased with my Tunit Box. Improved MPG and performance. It's 6 years old now and I transferred it from the old Peugeot 2.8 to the Renault Master with free online help from dan at tunit. It has 9 settings that are easy to change according to your requirements. They also do an exchange scheme if you do change to a vehicle with a different injection system. So yes big advantage of this system is you can transfer it to replacement vehicles.


----------



## SueandRoger

I am very pleased with the re-map by Alex at Boosters. No real increase in the MPG but the extra power is tremendous!


----------



## Terrorgram

Getting it done tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## EuropeanCampers

I've just had the Fiat 2.8jtd on my Hymer remapped.

Each to their own but I personally wouldnt consider a chip or box tune.

I've had a quality bespoke remap, even taking into account the size, weight, type of driving etc and the results are fabulous.

Power has gone from 127bhp to exactly 170bhp. Torque has gone from 300nm to 385nm. Like for like driving should result in increased mpg but im more impressed with the increased urge up hills etc. It was decent before but it's £320 very well spent in my opinion.

Very satisfied to say the least.


----------



## christy123

2.2 fiat 100 bhp just had it remapped, no changing down gears at the site of a hill noticable improvement in mpg ,more than happy


----------



## tommag

*remapping*



GEH007 said:


> I've just had the Fiat 2.8jtd on my Hymer remapped.
> 
> Each to their own but I personally wouldnt consider a chip or box tune.
> 
> I've had a quality bespoke remap, even taking into account the size, weight, type of driving etc and the results are fabulous.
> 
> Power has gone from 127bhp to exactly 170bhp. Torque has gone from 300nm to 385nm. Like for like driving should result in increased mpg but im more impressed with the increased urge up hills etc. It was decent before but it's £320 very well spent in my opinion.
> 
> Very satisfied to say the least.


hi can I ask who did the remapping


----------



## tattytony

I had mine done by WOW Tuning and it is great, I also don't need to change down at the sight of a hill. Its the best thing I have ever had done to the MH


----------



## 96706

Have to agree with all comments so far. I had mine done a few years ago now by Cartech tuning services 
http://www.ecu-chipping.com/index.htm

Best piece of kit bought for our motorhome 

Cost was £299 and service carried out at home.

MPG may have be better, but that's probably more down to ligther foot on pedal & more sedate driving at 60 -65 mph. The real benefit is the increased performance & drivability of the van :lol:


----------



## Bill_OR

My MH is still in Fiat warranty. Does remapping (or fitting any of the devices discussed) negate the warranty?
Bill - who has to change down at the merest thought of an incline!


----------



## wakk44

I have had my 2.8JTD re mapped a couple of years ago,it went from the standard 127bhp to 165bhp.

The result is better acceleration,less gear changing and the ability to cruise at a lower speed in 5th,

mpg is good-25mpg cruising at 60mph,29mpg cruising at 50mph,and 22-23mpg combined urban driving.

All good so far-but I need a new clutch at 20,000 miles :x 

Whether the extra torque and resulting increase in stress on the transmission is to blame who knows,I certainly drive steadily and don't ride the clutch so would have expected more than 20,000 miles out of it.

I got the m/home with 9000 on the clock so it could have been the 1st owner that abused the clutch,the point I am making is be careful with the extra power available under your right foot and look after the drive shafts,gear box and clutch.


----------



## wakk44

Bill_OR said:


> My MH is still in Fiat warranty. Does remapping (or fitting any of the devices discussed) negate the warranty?
> Bill - who has to change down at the merest thought of an incline!


Yes it does-if you tell them :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe

The very latest ECU's can be interrogated and can divulge all sorts of information on any modifications. Previously, the dealer could not tell if the ECU had been remapped or not. I don't know about Fiat, but certainly they can with my Mercedes car (and the sprinter has the same engine/bits) - as a colleague found out when he was informed that his warranty was invalid because his ECU had been modified (yes - he'd had a re-map). This is also true of the Vauxhall Insignia as a car example.

A remap WILL invalidate your warranty if they find out - it's up to you. back to motorhomes, I had my Fiat JTD remapped by Darrell of Torquing BHP (recommended - he's done a lot of remaps on various friend's cars) in Cambridge and the results have been exactly as expected - impressive. Much, much better than a bolt on tuning box which mostly just increases fuel pressure.

Putting the possible warranty issues to one side for the moment, I would have my next van remapped as well, and the one after it. The engine and transmission is set up for the lowest common denominator and there is plenty of "reliability" in reserve. There will always be the ill informed doom-mongers who say it is going to wreck your engine and gearbox - they conveniently forget that these things are designed to have the nuts thrashed off them by white van man for 150 000 miles and upwards. Not the average motorhome driving style at all, it it?

Hope that helps


----------

